# Eclipse Of The Moon



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Anyone see the eclipse last night ? Quite spectacular !!!



















maseman


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice picture maseman 

As for seeing it myself, I missed it so I'm glad you posted the pics


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I saw it and it was the first time I`ve ever managed to really see the moon as a three diamensional object which was especially noticeable with the small area of `white` light in the top half, normally the sunlight gives it a flat look









Caroline noted and I agreed that as the eclipse progressed the moon seemed to be getting smaller which I presume was an illusion caused by it`s darkening


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Too cloudy where I am; great pictures


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Clear skies in London so we had an excellent view for once







By far the best eclipse of the moon I've seen.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

It was a clear night in this part of Gloucestershire.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

We had some cloud but some great clear breaks to watch. Also had it live on Astronet where the Belgian pictures were excellent. Also noticed how it seemed to get a lot smaller.

Alasdair


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep I watched it, I think the 710 thinks I'm mad as I kept popping out to see it progressing I even kept Caitlin up til 11 so she could see it fully, I don't think she was impressed though.

The size thing is quite interesting, there's loads on the internet about the opticle illusion of the size of the moon on the horizon esp in summer when it looks huge and yellow, funny how it appeared smaller at totality.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Missed it, have tried in the past to take pics; but not been successful - good pics you took of the event.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

As soon as I decided to look it suddenly got cloudy and the moon and saturn, which was about 10 degrees or so and 1 oclock from the moon both disappeared until well after the eclipse. Which is just the usual for me.









If I had bothered getting out a tripod it would have probably started pi$$ing down. Luckily I only grabbed the old dialyts.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I took about 30 pics but as I was using an unfamiliar camera and a wobbly tripod, the best I ended up with was this (cropped from a larger image)










Roger, nice picture...









Cheers,

Steve


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Great pics, thank you.









I watched it from start to finish, a lovely clear sky here in Yorkshire.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I did see it and it had a strange effect on me!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought that only happened Griff when the Conservative Party`s local representative comes canvasing at your door


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I thought that only happened Griff when the Conservative Party`s local representative comes canvasing at your door


That's mild. I get REALLY upset when they call


----------

